# Liquid Fertilizer



## Sherman Farms (Feb 21, 2012)

We can get liquid fertilizer cheaper than traditional fertilze. Anyone uses liquid? How's it working for you?


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

You have to be careful using liquid on grass that has already greened up because it will birn it. It would be best to apply it within days after baling or to dribble it out instead of spraying it on.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Ryan Sherman said:


> We can get liquid fertilizer cheaper than traditional fertilze. Anyone uses liquid? How's it working for you?


One co sells liquid only here but it is always a little bit higher then dry.They always claim it is available sooner then dry.Only time I've used it I added insecticide with it to save a trip.

So is it cheaper per actual N,P&K?


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

No possible way that it can be cheaper than the same actual analysis of dry fertilizer. Simple reason is IT COST MONEY TO TRUCK WATER!


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I use it once in a while. If you're not knifing it in, or using squirter coulters, you need to use dribble nozzles ( http://www.teejet.com/english/home/products/spray-products/fertilizer-spray-nozzles/streamjet--sj7-fertilizer-nozzles.aspx ) It works best if your applicator has a John Blue ground driven pump that puts out the right amount per acre. With dribble nozzles, it works best when the ground is damp or right before a rain. Even then, you are liable to burn the grass but the grass recovers.

It is cheaper than granular HERE. For me, the Simplot dealer is about 10-12 miles further than my granular dealer, unfortunately they don't always have applicators available or I'd use them more. I prefer using liquid in my paddocks because I don't need to take the horses out like I do with granular. I use it in the hay fields when applicators are available and the weather is cooperating. It's just as good as granular....just different. If coulter assemblies were cheaper, I'd build an applicator bar and use it more often.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I use liquid on some of my fields, the fert. Company in that area only does liquid, it's cheaper by about 5-10%. And he sprays it with a spayer that is about 45' across. Looks like a crop duster running through the field.....we always fert. those field immediately after baling and the field is clean. It will burn any green left on the stubble but it quickly greens back up, if you have adequate rain right after the app. It doesn't burn as much if at all.


----------

